# RV 2nd hand questions!



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all

I have been browsing several websites for AMERICAN 2ND HAND rvs and have host off questions :?: [ forgive me if there on the site somewhere] i am after a 5 to 6 berth,about 25k rv

1 What are the pros and cons off having one :?: 
2. What mpg do they do :?: [10 to 20 i think :-k ]
3.Are spares available from uk dealers
4, What to look for when looking round a rv 
ie what miniuim spec for the uk..legal..
common faults etc :roll: 
5. Is this a good dealer ie............
http://www.ourcar.co.uk/angloamericanstock.htm

ITS :lol: ALL kands fault i been in his rv i liked the room at peterboro!!!  

:wink: saruman


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Saruman  

As it's all Kands fault he should answer the questions :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I went to the dealer you mention and he was quite rude. We were looking to trade our C class, he took one look and said .. sorry , don't do europeans and walked off .. :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Saruman doesn't look like kands is going to post so I will :lol: 

Cons: length, height, width, weight and mpg, we don't talk about mpg. if you assume max 12mpg from a petrol mine does 10 and 15mpg from a diesel you wont get a nasty surprise. you can't go shopping in it, mind you, that to me is a bonus :lol: 

Pros: ROOM!! size does matter :lol: full sized shower, full sized bed, its a bungalow on wheels. 21" tv large fridge freezer mines got an ice maker, Generator, you name it the yanks fit it.

Their very comfortable to drive, cruise control, auto gearbox, power everything, including my seat.

Spares are readily available for the engines and running gear, bodys can be problematic especially if you buy an orphan.

What to look for, Where do you start? If you not sure, pay someone who knows to look it over.

If your buying secondhand it should already be legal, but its mainly the lights that have to be modified.

Hope thats some help, maybe one of the others will add their bit now.

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply Ray, been busy doing other stuff......

Where to start??? As already said (thanks Olley for deputising :lol: :lol: :lol: ) the world is your oyster. There are lots available at the £25K mark and some on ebay may be worth a look. We have sold motorhomes through ebay as it is the worlds largest shop window.
I think Jim suggested you go for a C class, well I am not certain I would advise any type in particular. You have so many different layouts available and with three kids you may want to consider a layout that gives you a separate rear bedroom or maybe the twin bed rear for the girls. C class will give you the luton overcab as you have now and as you will already know when the kids are trying to get to sleep the night time arrangements can be so important. I personally would go for the rear queen bedroom because that way when the kids are tucked up for the night at least you and your wife can retire to your own space and watch tv or whatever, and the kids then get to sleep without you worrying about waking them all the time.
What to look for??? Big question and I am not sure I know anywhere near all the answers, I would thoroughly agree with getting any prospective RV checked out by a qualified technician PRIOR to purchase though as mistakes can be very costly (as I know only too well). I have no experience of the company you refer to but a quick look at their prices frightened me off :lol: :lol: 
If we did not have our Rockwood then I would be breaking this guys doors down with a sack of cash in my hands http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4610036951&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:PIC&rd=1
It looks superb to me and the money is about right, I would expect this RV to reach £25 - £28K and for that money you would be buying a bargain from the description. There is a guy just outside Witney who would check it over too, in fact he probably knows the vehicle anyhow.
Unless you are going to buy the RV in the link and make me envious, I would suggest that you come to some more get togethers and weekend breaks where there are RV's going and come and chat to us, we love talking about our toys eh guys???
Seriously Ray, there are no right or wrong RV's, there are good and bad ones though, be very careful, ask plenty and look with you EYES!!!
I am sure that we can equip you with some knowledge but at the end of the day you will see a "must have" motor and it will be right for you.

Good luck in your search and please keep asking

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi SARUMAN. Except to mention I still have my 1993 Gulfstream Crown Regis 30ft for sale and:-

In the past for our Old 1988 Coachmen. I have bought. Disc pads, Disc Rotor's. Safety Brake parts. All the Distributor side of the electrics. Sucj as Plugs, leads, Rotor arm, Coil etc. Inlet and Exhaust Manifold gaskets, Running lights, headlights, tail lights and lenses the list goes on. There is nothing that cannot be sourced. The only problem is that the Dollar price in the USA is usually the Pound price in the UK. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Your Crown Regis looks superb, maybe if you put a link on for people to have a look they will be queueing up to buy it from you mate.....

Keith

Ps are you joining us at Rutland John???


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I went to the dealer you mention and he was quite rude. We were looking to trade our C class, he took one look and said .. sorry , don't do europeans and walked off .. :roll:


They don't answer your e-mails either........wrote twice about details on their web site NO REPLY ??????


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*us rvs*

hi all
Thanks for the replys ...scotjimland/kands/johnsandywhite/ olley  RV CLUB : :wink:

If i go for a rv and i am interested ! it will have to suit me
and my family, seat belts etc and lay out , ill won,t rush but
go on some rallys/meets and ask your good selfs if you dont
mind  then its a matter selling my joint/motorhome..! i have
been browsing throw the past american rv thread to pick info :wink: 
great site that this is 8)

saruman...

saruman


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ask anything you want saruman, we are all here to help....
Before you do, NO you cannot have mine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi saruman (lord of the rings?) I will be at Malvern along with kands, your welcome to have a nose. If you ask us nicely we will let you empty the toilet :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

[quote="kands"are you joining us at Rutland John???[/quote]

 I'm afraid not Keith. I have just spent 2 days at the Doctor's and Hospital. My Doctor said I had an high Potassium reading and because of my regular heart pains (Angina for over 10 years) he was sending me to Hospital forwith. :roll: I knew it was a waste of time. But what the hell. I got FREE meals while I was there. 8) The consultant said my Doctor was over conceintious. My second and third Blood tests proved my Potassium levels to be well within recommended levels. 8O :lol:

 By the way. My 1993 Gulfstream Crown Regis 30ft is still for sale. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that John, still better safe than sorry mate, can't afford to take any chances...
You have a nice relaxing time and we will see you soon
Take care

Keith


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Ask anything you want saruman, we are all here to help....
> Before you do, NO you cannot have mine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


hi keith about the GULFSTREAM SUN VOYAGER
32 FT FRONT ENTRY DIESEL PUSHER ..

Its very nice but i am looking for four single seats in the
interior plus table dinette .has basic layout ..the mrs input
you know :roll: ! but it is nice.. :wink: some we rule in someout.............. :arrow: the fixed bed will come in usfull for a snooze :wink: no makeing up :roll: bind!
saruman


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

SARUMAN said:


> i am looking for four single seats in the
> interior plus table dinette .has basic layout


 :? I don't understand the 4 seats in the interior bit. :?

You can get them with 2 Captains swivel chairs and a single and a double. But it's not very often you see them with 4 single chairs unless you go for something like a 38ft to 40ft. Just a thought. You could have course always take out the Rock & Roll Settee double bed and replace them with 3 easy chairs. :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> SARUMAN said:
> 
> 
> > i am looking for four single seats in the
> ...


hi johnsandywhite
like this with the seats john/ me and the mrs two kids in the seats are these rare.. :?:  i mean two chairs and dinette :!: :roll:

saruman


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

SARUMAN said:


> like this with the seats john/ me and the mrs two kids in the seats are these rare.. :?:  i mean two chairs and dinette :!: :roll:


Not rare, in fact almost common :lol: :lol: 
Our the dining room convets to small double but not big enough for adults..

Our layout:










This gives us a total of 11 seats, 8 with seat belts, 6 of which are forward facing.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O That's the point I was making. You have them in larger RV's but some replace the couch with 2 chairs. :wink:

8) I will take out the Rock & Roll Settee and replace it with 2 easy chairs of your choosing if you like SARUMAN. :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*rvs*

hi scotjimland and johnsandywhite

Thanks for that :wink: picture from Winnebago Brave 1995 29ft 6.5 Turbo Diesel.. :wink:

:study: saruman ...........


----------

